# Unidentifizierte Rolle



## Hyrsch (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe hier eine Rolle liegen, bei welcher ich mir bzgl. des Herstellers nicht nur unsicher bin, sondern schlicht keine Ahnung habe. 

Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder an. Vielleicht hat j jemand von euch eine Idee. 

Liebe Grüße 
Hyrsch


----------



## Luis2811 (22. Januar 2022)

Das müsste eine Rolle von Sportex sein, die haben auch eine Zeit lang Rollen gebaut.


----------



## Wollebre (22. Januar 2022)

was steht im Rollenfuß? Product of Japan ist zu lesen, nur die erste Zeile nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Januar 2022)

Die Rolle wurde ab 1970 von Sportex vertrieben, hergestellt aber in Japan. Die eigene Rollenherstellung hatte Sportex schon vorher nach Großbritannien veräußert. 1970 kamen die Turbo 10 und 20 auf den Markt.


----------



## Dübel (22. Januar 2022)

Herzliche willkommen hier an Bord, Hyrsch!
Bekanntermaßen hab ich keine tiefgreifende Ahnung von Stationärrollen, aber wie du siehst ist das hier versammelte Schwarm- und Individualwissen kaum zu übertreffen ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Januar 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> was steht im Rollenfuß? Product of Japan ist zu lesen, nur die erste Zeile nicht.


Da steht drunter
SEALED BALL BEARING 
PRODUCT OF JAPAN


----------



## Hyrsch (22. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Rolle wurde ab 1970 von Sportex vertrieben, hergestellt aber in Japan. Die eigene Rollenherstellung hatte Sportex schon vorher nach Großbritannien veräußert. 1970 kamen die Turbo 10 und 20 auf den Markt.


Perfekt. Ich danke dir sehr für die Info u die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich das Ding mal wiederbeleben.


----------



## Hyrsch (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da steht drunter
> SEALED BALL BEARING
> PRODUCT OF JAPAN
> 
> ...


So ist es. Danke für die Ergänzung


----------



## Hyrsch (23. Januar 2022)

Dübel schrieb:


> Herzliche willkommen hier an Bord, Hyrsch!
> Bekanntermaßen hab ich keine tiefgreifende Ahnung von Stationärrollen, aber wie du siehst ist das hier versammelte Schwarm- und Individualwissen kaum zu übertreffen ...


In der Tat. Das ging sehr schnell!!! Als ich mich registrieren wollte, stellte ich fest, dass ich das anscheinend schon einmal vor 9 Jahren gemacht hatte. … verrückt


----------



## eiszeit (23. Januar 2022)

Von der Turbo (ich sag mal Urmodell) gab es drei Modelle.

Angefangen von der blauen (1970), dann die goldenen mit Druckknopfspule (ca. 1972) und die braunen ab 1975
Hab mich mal gleich drangemacht welche Modelle es gab:

Weiterer Bericht:

Die Daten sind aber nur aus einer Quelle, muß ich noch vertifiziern, aber für den Anfang reichts mal.



Blaue Sportex



1970: die Modelle Turbo 10 und 20



ca. 1972: es kammen die beiden Druckknopfmodelle Turbo (goldenere) 15 und 25 hinzu und die blauen Turbo 40 und 50



ca. 1976-1979 : kam der Wechsel auf die braunen, es gab die Modelle Turbo 15 und 25 mit Druckknopfspule und die Modelle 40, 50 und Turbo 400 mit Fangfinger

Geändert Mod 


Zur Ergänzung 



Hyrsch schrieb:


> In der Tat. Das ging sehr schnell!!! Als ich mich registrieren wollte, stellte ich fest, dass ich das anscheinend schon einmal vor 9 Jahren gemacht hatte. … verrückt


Ultra schnell


----------

